# Innova purchased by Proctor & Gamble



## sunngurrl (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, the pet store where I buy my dog food relayed to me today that Proctor & Gamble recently purchased Natura Pet Food who produces California Natural and Innova/Evo dog food. They are no longer going to sell California Natural and Innova/Evo anymore because of this. Has anyone heard about this? :blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...ad-news-proctor-gamble-buys-natura-foods.html


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

sunngurrl said:


> Hi everyone, the pet store where I buy my dog food relayed to me today that Proctor & Gamble recently purchased Natura Pet Food who produces California Natural and Innova/Evo dog food. They are no longer going to sell California Natural and Innova/Evo anymore because of this. Has anyone heard about this? :blush:


Oh no! I've fed my girls Innova for years! What am I going to do??? I wonder why P&G bought Natura if they aren't going to produce this great food anymore.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Cathy said:


> Oh no! I've fed my girls Innova for years! What am I going to do??? I wonder why P&G bought Natura if they aren't going to produce this great food anymore.


 
I think what the original poster meant by "no longer selling" is that the place she purchases the food from will no longer carry it -- the manufacturer will still produce the food I'm sure.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, i've heard about it. I've been feeding Innova for a long time and I hate to have to find a new food now..... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

They are still going to make the Innova brand. The question is are they going to change the ingredients. Most large companies like P & G buy out brands like Natura because they have a good name in the dog food world. The problem is they make changes to the formulas and ingredients and the only thing that stays the same is the "NAME" :smilie_tischkante: When Eagle Pack was bought out they changed the formula and dogs that had been on it for years started getting sick. I have a couple of good friends that have stores that are not willing to wait and see if that happens with Innova. T


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I feed my cats EVO canned food for dinner. How will I know if they change the formula?


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

*Replacing Innova*

I was just wondering if anybody who's been feeding their pups Innova noticed any changes in their pups recently. We've been noticing major weight gains and appetite changes in our dogs the past couple months. They've been great on Innova for years and haven't changed their diets or the amount given. Recently, the chihuahuas are getting quite hefty and our maltese who never really favored Innova now devours it. They've been pooing so much more too. Something was definitely up!

We noticed this change after the start of a new bag of Innova and suspected that maybe the ingredients had changed. Then our dogwalker informed us of the Procter & Gamble buyout last yr and it all made sense! I researched it online and it was true. The new bag was probably reformulated. Now I gotta find another brand. Innova along with California Natural, the quality of the two brands I trusted have dwindled. I'm looking into NOW!, GO, or Acana but the stores around here doesn't seem to carry these brands. It's prob old news, but anyone going through the same issue? 


check it out- 10 Best Dog Food Brands - Compare the Best Dog Food for your Fur Baby!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

coco&nina said:


> I was just wondering if anybody who's been feeding their pups Innova noticed any changes in their pups recently. We've been noticing major weight gains and appetite changes in our dogs the past couple months. They've been great on Innova for years and haven't changed their diets or the amount given. Recently, the chihuahuas are getting quite hefty and our maltese who never really favored Innova now devours it. They've been pooing so much more too. Something was definitely up!
> 
> We noticed this change after the start of a new bag of Innova and suspected that maybe the ingredients had changed. Then our dogwalker informed us of the Procter & Gamble buyout last yr and it all made sense! I researched it online and it was true. The new bag was probably reformulated. Now I gotta find another brand. Innova along with California Natural, the quality of the two brands I trusted have dwindled. I'm looking into NOW!, GO, or Acana but the stores around here doesn't seem to carry these brands. It's prob old news, but anyone going through the same issue?
> 
> ...


Has anyone actually checked the ingredients list to see if they really did change any of the formulas? I feed Acana Pacifica & Acana Grasslands to my two, except for London who this week I just had to start on a limited canned diet for suspected IBD. She is eating California Natural Salmon & Sweet Potato canned food. I was aware P&G purchased Natura, but there are not many options for true limited canned diets that are grain-free. This is only temporary, but so far she is doing fine on it and I am not worried about her becoming ill from feeding California Natural...at least for the time being. Even before they were bought out, I would not have listed it in my top 5 dog food brands...although CN was still a fairly good brand...London will only be on it for a few months and if she needs a continued canned diet I will find something better.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have spoken with the rep from Innova and was told that P&G had no plans to change the formula. Who knows what will actually happen but the company says that the products will not change and they are committed to producing the same quality products that they have always produced. I still didn't bring it in to the store though there are other products that are just as good available. 

For those of you looking for an alternative look into Go! Endurance from Petcurean.


----------



## Shannan (Mar 2, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> Has anyone actually checked the ingredients list to see if they really did change any of the formulas? I feed Acana Pacifica & Acana Grasslands to my two, except for London who this week I just had to start on a limited canned diet for suspected IBD. She is eating California Natural Salmon & Sweet Potato canned food. I was aware P&G purchased Natura, but there are not many options for true limited canned diets that are grain-free. This is only temporary, but so far she is doing fine on it and I am not worried about her becoming ill from feeding California Natural...at least for the time being. Even before they were bought out, I would not have listed it in my top 5 dog food brands...although CN was still a fairly good brand...London will only be on it for a few months and if she needs a continued canned diet I will find something better.



They can change the ingredients 6 months before they change the labels.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I hate when they stop producing things we love! I think when products are selling well, the competition gets interested and buys them out to keep them off the market! Otherwise, I have no explanation as to why the products we love are always being discontinued. This has happened with my favorite concealer, my favorite body lotion, my favorite conditioner and now the dog food.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bibu said:


> I hate when they stop producing things we love! I think when products are selling well, the competition gets interested and buys them out to keep them off the market! Otherwise, I have no explanation as to why the products we love are always being discontinued. This has happened with my favorite concealer, my favorite body lotion, my favorite conditioner and now the dog food.


The food is not being discontinued. P&G simply bought the company.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I read in the new issue of WDJ (Whole Dog Journal) that the changes in any of Natura's products were done or planned before they sold the company. I had been using Karma their Organic but they changed the size of the kibbles to lg., and evidently the taste, because Shoni quit eating it when the change was made.:angry:


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Wooflife! I'll definitely look into the Go! brand. From research, it looks like the corporate giant- P&G previously had issues with being dishonest about ingredient changes when they acquired other premium dog food brands. 

Even if they said they hadn't change ingredients, the physical changes in my dogs are too significant to ignore. I'm going to play it safe, follow my instincts, and give another brand a try. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> The food is not being discontinued. P&G simply bought the company.


Ooops...I thought they were going to discontinue it. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

